# Break-In Cycle



## Justin (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay, I need tips on the Break-in cycle. I have snail things in the tanks already. My parents wont pay another cent on the aquarium, so it's coming out of my own pocket. What to do? How much do I need to spend. Tips would be greatly appriciated. Thanks


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

give this a read

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8458


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

More details about your current setup and what your intentions are with it.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello Justin

Snails would help cycle the aquarium but I don't know how long that would take. It would depend on the amount of snail waste generated.
If you know of someone close by with a clean, disease free aquarium then you can take their sponge filter squeezings or mulm and put that in your aquarium filter to speed up the cycle.


----------

